# Creative Soundblaster X-FI Fatality Midi-Port



## Flash- (23. Februar 2009)

Hi alle zusammen.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit meinem Problem hier, oder doch besser im Musiker Forum aufgehoben bin. 
Es geht um den Anschluss eines Gitarren-Effektgerätes über deas Front Panel Meiner Soundkarte an den PC.
Die Treiber habe ich ordnungsgemäß installiert (sowohl Soundkarte alsauch Effektgerät), dennoch bekomme ich vom Effektgerät kein Signal.

Ich weiß die Chance, dass hier jemand mit dem gleichen Problem herumrennt, ist ziemlich gering.
Dennoch versuche ich auf diesem Weg zu einer Lösung meines Problems zu kommen.

Leider habe ich auf meiner Suche im Netz nicht auch nur das Geringste zum Thema gefunden.

Vielen dank an alle dir sich schonmal die Mühe gemacht haben das zu lesen ;-)

/edit:
Gleich noch eine Info hinterher.
Als OS dient Windows Vista in der 32bit Edition.
Als betretriebssystem


----------

